# Check out my new outfit?



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

ok so not really into dress up but was bored and have a massive hangover so decided to make Biscuit a coat/top thing and whoop whoop - hand sewn a outfit for him he's comfy in it and looks great.

Its left over denim from my cut of jeans and a bit of black lycra from a sleeve on his chest for easy movement, with a reversed hood/sleeve with button trim.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Very cute. Very creative using your leftovers from your jeans to make Biscuit an outfit.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm flabbergasted you sewed it by hand hungover! LMAO


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

KittyD said:


> I'm flabbergasted you sewed it by hand hungover! LMAO


I need to focus from the spinning room! He's wouldn't let me take it off! Silly little man, my Mum saw it and said ooo iv some t-shirts you can have to make him some bits - iv started something now lol


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Lol most people cure their hangovers with a fry up and some parras! You have done a great job of the little jacket! I tried to be creative by cutting holes in a Primark sock to make a chi jumper and I couldn't even get that right!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

what a sweet little vest! Looks like he loves it :love7:


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

Iv seen an outfit today in Home Bargins for £1.99 but I'm on a budget but it gave me an idea they had lots of girl stuff but this was a blue hoodie with a paw print on the back!


----------



## bubachi (Aug 5, 2010)

the vest is so cute on him
in my local 99p store, they have dog clothes, always in small (25 cms) and are too big for my babie lol. i should make Babie her own!


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

bubachi said:


> the vest is so cute on him
> in my local 99p store, they have dog clothes, always in small (25 cms) and are too big for my babie lol. i should make Babie her own!


I might have a look and see if I can do some altering then - for 99p its a bargin just to unpick and sew back up smaller, Biscuit is so small too


----------

